# Stainless steel grill parts



## TheSmJ (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone know where stainless steel grill parts can be bought?

 I need two 15" (or one 30") stainless steel cooking grids for my grill (Percision Flame 9000), and I don't want to keep buying the usual porcelain coated steel wire ones, as they seem to require replacement every one to two years. I've found some which are made for particular makes/models of grills, but they don’t give the actual dimensions of the grates themselves.  

 Please help!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 5, 2004)

here are your grill specs     :

Two piece set of cast iron cook grids for 9000 series. Combined size: 14 3/4 by 29 1/4 inches. Individual sizes of the cast iron cook grids are 14 3/4 by 14 3/4 inches. They combine to fit the 9000 series grill.

 For stainless steel grill parts call: 
CLA Grills and Service : (501) 821-4050

 ALSO-- you could call Char-Broil (the maker of your grill) at:
U.S. Consumer Service: 800-241-7548
General Offices: 706-571-7000
Replacement Parts: 800-992-2677

Ask if they have a stainless grate that matches your grill specs.   

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## scott123 (Apr 5, 2004)

May I make a suggestion regarding stainless steel?

Stainless steel has the abosolute worst thermal conductivity of all metals used for cooking.  If I'm going to grill my food, I like grill marks. Depending on your BTU output you might get some sort of grill marks with stainless steel, but nothing compared to iron or porcelain covered steel.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Apr 5, 2004)

If you do not live near salt water, cast iron is an excellent grill material. They aren't cheap but they cook super well.


----------



## scott123 (Apr 6, 2004)

And Deadly Sushi, that's an impressive amount of homework there.  Do you own this model of grill are were you in just in the mood to be helpful?


----------

